# little DS moans himself to sleep....



## BluegrassBaby (Aug 8, 2003)

Hello Everyone,







s
My DS is 5 months old. About a week or 2 ago I noticed he was humming/moaning before he fell asleep. Ocasionally lately he's been full after nursing but not totally alseep and when I lay him down, or if it's in the day and I put him in his swing, he starts to make this humming moaning sound. He does this for a few mins and then he falls asleep. Also, if I am holding him and patting his back or bouncing him on my knee and he starts to fall asleep he does this too. I would say it's about 80-90% of the time that he does this at least a little. If I am breastfeeding him and he falls asleep of course he's not moaning, he's eating!








He is also moving his arm alot while breastfeeding, sort of flapping it up and down, I think this may be developmental, because he does love to slap the table, and flaps his arms in excitment during the day as well. The reason I mention the arm movement is, I read somewhere that it could be rythmic-movement disorder if a baby moans and or moves like that before falling asleep. (this is the term used for headbanging and body rocking.)

He has been sleeping better the last few nights, (we co-sleep) I notice some tossing and turning at night with his partial awakings, but I do not have to nurse him at each one anymore.....it's probably 2-3 times a night at this time. He also sleeps a good 2 hours after his morning nursing, sometimes staying in bed til 10am!!!

I am wondering if any other Mommas noticed their babies doing this moaning, should I be concernd? I worry because it sounds sad...and because of the rythmic-movement disorder connection.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

My DS did the same thing. I wouldn't be concerned at all! He has flapped his arm since he was teeny-tiny....for him, he just seems really restless often before he goes to sleep. There was a while he moaned himself to sleep too, it was kind of cute. I think they are just ways they are learning to comfort themselves.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I have noticed DD doing this if she falls asleep while going for a walk in her stroller. She has also done this occassionally while nursing.


----------



## mama3peanuts (May 28, 2003)

my ella is does just what you described. when her arm flaps like that, my husband says it looks like she's beating me (sometimes she gets me in the face!). she also grabs little handfuls of my breast and pulls on it! as for the moaning, the only time she goes to sleep without a breast in her mouth is in the car (and that's rare... she hates the car), but when she does, she ALWAYS moans herself to sleep! i'm pretty sure it's nothing to worry about. who knows, they could be chanting little mantras that only they can understand!


----------

